# Output problem with Altec Lansing VS4121



## debsuvra (Nov 6, 2011)

I have an Altec Lansing VS4121 2.1 speaker system which is roughly 2 years old by now. From last week, it stopped producing outputs on the right speaker which also has the power button, volume, bass/treble controls. While the power button and all the controls are working fine, the right speker is not producing any audible outputs. The other speaker is fine though.

Did anyone face the same kind of problem before with Altec Lansing speakers?

**BUMP**


----------



## Joker (Nov 6, 2011)

probably a dead capacitor.

open it up and try to look for something weird. if it's out of warranty..u can attempt a repair by yourself.


----------

